# My Male German Shepperd wont stop whinning!



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

For some reason the last couple of days my male 4 year old german shepperd mix wont stop whinning and pacing around. Ive taking him for 3 walks the last couple of days to tire him out and that hasnt helped. I am also constantly finding random marks/ stains on furniture that looks like semen or something. Could this be because he smells a female in heat? Or is there something else going on here?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If he isn't neutered it's possible he is smelling a female in heat. We used to have a dog who would do something similar. He's probably just marking your furniture. You should kinda work on that - your house will get pretty stinky if you don't.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Only reading the title, a female in heat was my first thought! If he's unaltered, be extremely careful keeping him contained. A male that wants a female will become the most intense escape artist to figure out a way to get to her.


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

xellil said:


> If he isn't neutered it's possible he is smelling a female in heat. We used to have a dog who would do something similar. He's probably just marking your furniture. You should kinda work on that - your house will get pretty stinky if you don't.[/QUO
> 
> yes hes not neuterd. Ive had alot of dogs all the same breeds and all not neutered and this is first one that is doing this. What did you mean by " work on that " i havent smelled anything stinky yet lol


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

also he doesnt seem to be trying to get away, i let him off the leash in my unfenced back yard and in a huge field behind my house and he doesnt attempt to run away, atleast not yet


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

bruins17 said:


> also he doesnt seem to be trying to get away, i let him off the leash in my unfenced back yard and in a huge field behind my house and he doesnt attempt to run away, atleast *not yet*


The bolded part is what you need to worry about. In-heat female or not, I don't agree with off-leash dogs in unfenced areas. Too many unknown variables and an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> The bolded part is what you need to worry about. In-heat female or not, I don't agree with off-leash dogs in unfenced areas. Too many unknown variables and an accident waiting to happen.


theres nothign wrong with off leash dogs if your a competent leader, But that has nothing to do with the thread so..


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

bruins17 said:


> theres nothign wrong with off leash dogs if your a competent leader, But that has nothing to do with the thread so..


There is something to be said about an off-leash unaltered male that is upset about an area in-heat female.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bruins17 said:


> xellil said:
> 
> 
> > If he isn't neutered it's possible he is smelling a female in heat. We used to have a dog who would do something similar. He's probably just marking your furniture. You should kinda work on that - your house will get pretty stinky if you don't.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

hes not peeing i said semen looking.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

An off leash dog can be under your control as long as you are in an area that allows the dog off leash. However, no matter what kind of "leader" you are (which I believe that theory was thrown out ages ago) you should never have an unaltered male around a female in heat, but that is just my two cents


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> There is something to be said about an off-leash unaltered male that is upset about an area in-heat female.


yea hes upset thats for sure but ive taking him twice today again in a unfenced field near the dog that i think is in heat and yet he stays by my side until given permission to run ahead. I guess some people are just more suited to be leaders than others. I feel bad for your dogs if your that afraid and unconfident in your training of your pets. Theres something to be said about that for sure.

I live in Canada, up here we dont have dumbass uptight people worrying about an off leash dog lol, everyone person where i live has their dog offleash. Its rare that i see a dog ONleash where i take my dog. Im guessing all of you saying off leash is bad paid other people to train their dogs lol rediculous!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

bruins17 said:


> hes not peeing i said semen looking.


There's a type of discharge that's normal for all male dogs. My neutered male has it now and had it when he was natural. It might be that, I'll try to find the name of it..


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

bruins17 said:


> yea hes upset thats for sure but ive taking him twice today again in a unfenced field near the dog that i think is in heat and yet he stays by my side until given permission to run ahead. I guess some people are just more suited to be leaders than others. I feel bad for your dogs if your that afraid and unconfident in your training of your pets. Theres something to be said about that for sure.


Actually, my dog is not allowed off-leash because there are leash laws where I live. Excuse me for being a law-abiding citizen.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

bruins17 said:


> yea hes upset thats for sure but ive taking him twice today again in a unfenced field near the dog that i think is in heat and yet he stays by my side until given permission to run ahead. I guess some people are just more suited to be leaders than others.* I feel bad for your dogs if your that afraid and unconfident in your training of your pets. Theres something to be said about that for sure.*
> 
> I live in Canada, up here we dont have dumbass uptight people worrying about an off leash dog lol, everyone person where i live has their dog offleash. Its rare that i see a dog ONleash where i take my dog. Im guessing all of you saying off leash is bad paid other people to train their dogs lol rediculous!


lmao that is a joke right? Excuse me for being a responsible owner and not wanting to risk an oops litter haha

My dog will stay by my side as well, however I am not irresponsible enough to allow an intact dog off leash near a female in heat...for more reasons than risk of there being an oops litter. Bitches get nasty in heat and a fight is not worth the risk


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bruins17 said:


> xellil said:
> 
> 
> > If he isn't neutered it's possible he is smelling a female in heat. We used to have a dog who would do something similar. He's probably just marking your furniture. You should kinda work on that - your house will get pretty stinky if you don't.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bruins17 said:


> yea hes upset thats for sure but ive taking him twice today again in a unfenced field near the dog that i think is in heat and yet he stays by my side until given permission to run ahead. I guess some people are just more suited to be leaders than others. I feel bad for your dogs if your that afraid and unconfident in your training of your pets. Theres something to be said about that for sure.
> 
> I live in Canada, up here we dont have dumbass uptight people worrying about an off leash dog lol, everyone person where i live has their dog offleash. Its rare that i see a dog ONleash where i take my dog. Im guessing all of you saying off leash is bad paid other people to train their dogs lol rediculous!


there's also something to be said about a person who refers to those who keep their dogs on leashes ' dumbass uptight people'.

there is no such thing as a perfecty trained dog or, in your case, person. please do not be rude.....it distracts us dumbass uptight people.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i would be very worried about him being in pain.
dogs will become anxious,panting,drooling,whineing,paceing when in some sort of pain and of its somthing out of the blue like this and has never happend before i would take him to see a vet he could have somthing going inside causeing pain.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

bruins17 said:


> yea hes upset thats for sure but ive taking him twice today again in a unfenced field near the dog that i think is in heat and yet he stays by my side until given permission to run ahead. I guess some people are just more suited to be leaders than others. I feel bad for your dogs if your that afraid and unconfident in your training of your pets. Theres something to be said about that for sure.
> 
> I live in Canada, up here we dont have dumbass uptight people worrying about an off leash dog lol, everyone person where i live has their dog offleash. Its rare that i see a dog ONleash where i take my dog. Im guessing all of you saying off leash is bad paid other people to train their dogs lol rediculous!


Oh, actually, I live in Canada too.. and I see dogs onleash all the time. My dogs are on a leash unless I'm in a fenced area or REALLY far from any roads.. and definitely no unfixed males offleash around females in heat. That's irresponsible and just plain mean to your dog, imo.

From your posts you sound like the perfect example of "why you should neuter your pets"... if you are going to have an intact dog, learn how to properly contain and control it.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay not for nothing...but I know a lot of Canadians...so I know that the off leash part isn't true lmao this is the internet guy...there are people who live in Canada here other than you to call you out


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Oh, actually, I live in Canada too.. and I see dogs onleash all the time. My dogs are on a leash unless I'm in a fenced area or REALLY far from any roads.. and definitely no unfixed males offleash around females in heat. That's irresponsible and just plain mean to your dog, imo.
> 
> From your posts you sound like the perfect example of "why you should neuter your pets"... if you are going to have an intact dog, learn how to properly contain and control it.


No, you're wrong. This guy is a WONDERFUL trainer... Who obviously knows very little about canine behavior and how to be a responsible dog owner.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> There's a type of discharge that's normal for all male dogs. My neutered male has it now and had it when he was natural. It might be that, *I'll try to find the name of it..*


Possibly smegma.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> Possibly smegma.


YEAAAA That's what I was thinking.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's actual not normal. It's a sign of infection. Maybe it's not a dog in heat after all. Maybe he's in pain.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

bruins17 said:


> theres nothign wrong with off leash dogs if your a competent leader, But that has nothing to do with the thread so..


No, there's not. My intact male is a great off leash dog but my other intact male is a GREAT indicator of when there is an in heat female in the area and when he becomes agitated over it, NEITHER dog gets to be off leash. Dude NEVER reacts to females in heat. Not once in 8 years. But really, is there any reason to chance it? 

It has everything to do with the thread. When a female in heat is in the area and your male is stressed over it it is best to keep them inside with the windows firmly shut and to keep them busy with games to wear them out mentally. We have a treadmill (mostly because we live where it is VERY rainy) but it is GREAT for when having him outside amongst those smells stresses him out. This way, he can get all the exercise he needs in between naps and the mental games I provide for him.

Our backyard is fenced but even then, Buck stays on a leash during the times he knows there is a lady dog in season nearby. He hasn't attempted to jump the fence yet but the key word there is YET.



bruins17 said:


> yea hes upset thats for sure but ive taking him twice today again in a unfenced field near the dog that i think is in heat and yet he stays by my side until given permission to run ahead. I guess some people are just more suited to be leaders than others. I feel bad for your dogs if your that afraid and unconfident in your training of your pets. Theres something to be said about that for sure.
> 
> I live in Canada, up here we dont have dumbass uptight people worrying about an off leash dog lol, everyone person where i live has their dog offleash. Its rare that i see a dog ONleash where i take my dog. Im guessing all of you saying off leash is bad paid other people to train their dogs lol rediculous!


Some people are just more suited to be leaders? No. Some of us are just smarter. We aren't even going to RISK our males siring an oops litter. I'm certainly not uptight about Dude. He is off leash more than he is on leash but I am not going to risk it when I know there is a female in heat nearby. I am not "unconfident" in my training of my dog. I am "unconfident" in his ability to decide to listen to a person who keeps him from doing what every fiber of his being is telling him to do.

To call us "dumbass uptight people" is certainly not going to make you any friends on this forum. This is an amazing forum full of people who are willing to help any dog owner with any problem. When you start insulting us, however, be prepared to be very disliked. I don't worry about off leash dogs. I worry about stupid people with untrained off leash dogs. Sadly, that is the case most of the time with off leash dogs. 

You guessed wrong. I have never paid another person to train my dogs and I can handle my dogs better than anyone else can handle them because I know my dogs better than anyone else knows them. I also know that intact males have one thing on their mind when they smell a bitch in season and staying by your side certainly isn't it. I don't care how well trained a male is. If he is intact and there is an in season bitch nearby there is NEVER a guarantee that he won't one day decide to "See ya" and go find some love.



If it IS smegma, it's pretty common in intact males and isn't anything to worry about. Make sure you know what smegma is before you decide that's what he's got going on because like xellil said, there is the possibility of infection if it is indeed not smegma.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

xellil said:


> That's actual not normal. It's a sign of infection. Maybe it's not a dog in heat after all. Maybe he's in pain.


My apologies then. Someone once told me it was normal. I guess that explains why my male doesn't have it anymore but did when I first got him (and was in awful health).



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> If it IS smegma, it's pretty common in intact males and isn't anything to worry about. Make sure you know what smegma is before you decide that's what he's got going on because like xellil said, there is the possibility of infection if it is indeed not smegma.


Well now I'm confused. 

Is it normal or is it an infection? I was under the impression that if it's yellow or green or any color other than white that it's an infection but white is fine..


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

My vet told me it was normal, as long as there wasn't "too much", but he didn't give me an idea as to what "too much" meant lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When I had intact males, they would get thick yellow gunk on the end of their penis that was normal. At least around our house it was; they all had it.

However, if they are peeing on the furniture and there is color in it, I'm pretty sure that's not normal. The stuff our dogs had was not in their urine.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Few things get me riled up enough to involve myself in forum bickering but this post is just too ridiculous. Because I rescue and have VERY little patience for listening to people whine when they have an unwanted litter or cause an unwanted litter of puppies (not that you would probably care) I'm throwing in my 2 cents. 
This entire thread sounds like something you wanted to post just to stir people up. 
Seriously, you have an unaltered Shepherd MIX that you're allowing to run loose. And of course he's so well trained by you that he wouldn't even attempt to breed with another random dog because you're his leader. Really? Please get your dog neutered so you can at least be responsible for that. I mean, you're gonna throw all that out there and think your only issue is that he's getting semen on your furniture? And the rest of us are dumb-asses?


----------

